# GC Test/EQ/Dbol cycle



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I finally have everything I need to start my cycle after a few set backs, so im starting it tomorrow. Im running test e at 250mg's 2x/week and EQ at 300mg's 2x/week for 12 weeks but probably dropping the EQ a week before the test, and 25mg's of dbol ED for the first 4 weeks.

I also have some IBE anastrozole, but am not sure if im going to run it or not yet, but if I do it's going to be .5mg EOD. Does anyone know about how many drops are .5 ml or 1 ml of IBE's liquids? I also have plenty of nolva powder and liquid nolva just incase I see any gyno symptoms. The 3rd week is probably when i'll start running HCG at 250 iu E5D and increase it if I need to, but I might start it during week 2.

Right now i'm around 180 lbs. and would like to end up around 200, but more would be nice. Im not to worried about putting on fat because I plan on cutting with T3 after PCT. Not sure about my bf% but it's not that high, I would guess around the lower teens. Ill be trying to eat at least every 2-3 hours, and eventually taking in about 5000 cals a day but tapering up for the first few weeks from my present intake. If I can figure it out, im going to take pictures every 3 days or so and make a timeline of sorts with them and post it or link to it at the end of my cycle. Well that's all I can think of for now. Ill try my best to update as much as possible but at the least every other day.


----------



## simbh (Feb 14, 2005)

good luck bro , mind posting some before and after pics to see the progess ?


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 14, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> good luck bro , mind posting some before and after pics to see the progess ?


 yeah, ill get up the before pictures as soon as I can, but im a dumbshit when it comes to my digital camera so it might be a few days.


----------



## cider303 (Feb 14, 2005)

good luck pal


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 14, 2005)

IBE's droppers are 1mL I believe.  You can eyeball half a dropper fairly easily and get a pretty good estimate.  I am not sure you would want to count out drops every time you take something like that.  The taste is bad enough no to have to worry about other tedium. 

Good luck with the cycle.  I'll be following.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 15, 2005)

Just did my first injection, and surprisingly I wasn't scared at all until the needle was actually in me. Im shooting with a 25g x 1.5 and I shot 1 ml of Test e 250 and 1 ml of EQ 300. When I had both in the syrenge, it looked like a shitload to inject, but it was only 2 ml's. I put the syrenge under warm water to heat the oil then changed tips from the 20 g to the 25 g and wiped my right glute with an alcohol pad. When I started injecting it, it went very slow, which also caught me off guard, and this is actually when i began to get nervous. I could tell I was shaking and moving the pin around, but hopefully I didn't do any damage. But that's about it, ill post my diet tonight after I go to the gym.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 15, 2005)

Good stuff. I'll be following fo sho. 

How long you been training?


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

I would always use T3 while on cycle.  at least 25 mcg/ED.  AAS lowers TBG which causes total T4 and T3 levels will go down


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I would always use T3 while on cycle. at least 25 mcg/ED. AAS lowers TBG which causes total T4 and T3 levels will go down


 Ive heard this lam, but haven't read a lot about it. If im bulking, when during the cycle would it be best to run the T3 and will it hinder my gains in any way?


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

I would use T3 during all steroid cycles.  unless you are looking to increase your bf% I would run it the entire cycle. it would be a benefit, as it helps to increase protein synthesis


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I would use T3 during all steroid cycles. unless you are looking to increase your bf% I would run it the entire cycle. it would be a benefit, as it helps to increase protein synthesis


 So you don't think it would be counterproductive if I ran it the whole 12 weeks at 25mcg/ED?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 15, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> So you don't think it would be counterproductive if I ran it the whole 12 weeks at 25mcg/ED?



Thats what it's intended for. Too high of a risk of inducing severe catabolism if ran without an accompanying AAS. Though im unfamiliar with dosages.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds like the injection went well.  It always surprises me how slowly 25 gauge needles take to shoot.  And 2mL would take twice as long lol.  There are quite a few little things I do when I inject just as a precaution.  You may or may not think them necessary.  I always rub alcohol on the rubber stopper to clean it before inserting needle.  When I clean the injection site, I always start at the place I am going to inject and rub in a circular motion outward careful not to wipe an unclean part over the inject site a second time.  All trying to ensure a sterile injection technique.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 15, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> So you don't think it would be counterproductive if I ran it the whole 12 weeks at 25mcg/ED?



I would be running the full length of my cycle as well, but unfortunately I am afraid it might exascerbate a heart arrhythmia I am dealing with.  My suggestion whatever doses you run is to ramp up kind of slowly to test for sides, especially if you go very high.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2005)

don't tell me your cocks are going to hold on here and beat Kentucky...


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> So you don't think it would be counterproductive if I ran it the whole 12 weeks at 25mcg/ED?



definetly, not.  personally I don't do a cycle with out taking T3


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> don't tell me your cocks are going to hold on here and beat Kentucky...


 OOOHHH Dang, the Cocks did just hold on to knock off Kentucky.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks for the T3 info bros, I acquired a bottle of IBE's in a trade and my knowledge was rather limited about it so thanks. Ill give the T3 a try starting tomorrow morning and keep everyone updated. 
 I had a rather quick, basic chest workout tonight. Ill have to wait until this weekend to post my specific workouts and diet because in the next three days I have a physics exam, a chemistry exam and a formal lab report so I souldn't be on here at all but ill be updating during my study breaks.
 Obviously nothing has kicked in seeing as I started 6 hours ago, but just the fact that ive started made me a lot more motivated in the gym.
 Cardinal, I swabbed the top of both vials with separate alcohol whipes, drew both into the needle, held the syrenge under some warm running water then switched out tips. I also took a shower and then cleaned the injection site with an alcohol whipe before shooting. At first I thought I pulled way to much into the syrenge because I thought to myself "There's no way there's 10ml's in this little vial", and the real shocker was how slow the injection was but I finally got it all out. Ive heard from a few different people that QV's Test E can be a little painful but with the EQ I doubt it will be. Feels fine so far, but ill wait until tomorrow morning to see. Well back to the books. Peace


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 16, 2005)

Woke up this morning with a little sorness in my right glute, but after a quick stretch I felt fine. Took 25 mcg of T3 this morning, and it's quite a nice energy boost. No signs of redness or swelling at the injection site. For breakfast I ate on campus this morning. Had a 4 egg omlette with ham, cheese, and mushrooms. Biscuit with gravy, cheese grits a glass of orange juice and a glass of chocolate milk. After my first class I had a banana and a protein drink and am eating a trioplex bar right now. 
  Slept great last night, and woke up feeling fine. My upcoming physics exam is starting to worry the shit out of me because I feel like I dont know any of it and I have a formal lab report due by 5 this evening, so im not sure if im going to lift tonight or tomorrow night, but im hoping to take a study break tonight to go lift. Well it's class time, ill keep updating as often as I can


----------



## LAM (Feb 16, 2005)

make sure to take the T3 on an empty stomach.  I take it like 15 minutes before my AM shake.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 16, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> make sure to take the T3 on an empty stomach. I take it like 15 minutes before my AM shake.


 Yeah, i took it right when I woke up, and ate about 30 min. later


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 16, 2005)

Just got done with another quick workout. Did back tonight, ill post the specifics this weekend. For dinner I ate more campus food just because I had gotten out of a lab and was hungry. Had a big plate of chicken and dumplings, a cup of corn, and a cup of mixed vegetables, a cup of chocolate pudding then a protein shake. Started Dbol yesterday as well, im taking 25mg's in two doses and the T3 really gave me some energy this morning, but I seemed to crash pretty hard when it wore off so I took an adderall to study. Back to the books, ive got a chem exam tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Stu (Feb 17, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Just got done with another quick workout. Did back tonight, ill post the specifics this weekend. For dinner I ate more campus food just because I had gotten out of a lab and was hungry. Had a big plate of chicken and dumplings, a cup of corn, and a cup of mixed vegetables, a cup of chocolate pudding then a protein shake. Started Dbol yesterday as well, im taking 25mg's in two doses and the T3 really gave me some energy this morning, but I seemed to crash pretty hard when it wore off so I took an adderall to study. Back to the books, ive got a chem exam tomorrow afternoon.



good luck il be following

you won't have any trouble hitting your target cals with campus food!


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 17, 2005)

Slept good last night. Woke up and took 25mcg's of T3. For breakfast I had a 4 egg omlette with ham, cheese and mushrooms, a cup of cheese grits, a cup of tater-tots, a cup of milk and 2 cups of apple juice. Was in class all day until 2 and for lunch had 1/2 of a barbecued chicken, 1 cup of mixed vegetables, 1.5 cups of maccaroni, 2 cups of sweet tea and a 30g protein drink. This morning my left glute was a little more sore than yesterday but the pain seemed to be more localized in a quarter size circle around the injection site, but the pain has since gone away. Ive got to go to a chemistry review so ill post more this evening around 11.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 18, 2005)

Did legs and traps last night. Workout went a little slow because I kept stopping to watch Virginia Tech beat Duke, but other than that it went well. Woke up this morning and took 25-35mcg of T3 and 15 mg's dbol. For breakfast I had 3 scrambled eggs with cheese and ham, biscuit with gravy, 2 cups of tater tots, a cup of chocolate milk and 2 cups of apple juice. After my first class I had a protein bar and am eating a few banannas right now. Ill do my injection later today, and update after that but then im going home for the weekend, so all 2 of you that read this journal will have to wait until Sunday night for an update.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 18, 2005)

Any measurements?
Chest, Arms, Calves, ect...


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 18, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Any measurements?
> Chest, Arms, Calves, ect...


 I plan on getting a tape measure or something so I can keep track, but im not a huge guy. Im about 5' 10"-11" and my weight yesterday was 179lbs 10oz. which is less than I thought. I just got done injecting into my left quad. 250mg's of test e and 300mg's of EQ. I stuck the needle in, and aspirated and drew no blood, but after I was done, i pulled the needle out and there was a tiny bit of blood in the little reservoir behind the actual needle, which surprised me. Im heading back home for the weekend so my next update will be Sunday night.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 21, 2005)

Well got back from home last night and I didn't update because I was tired as hell and there really isn't much to update as of yet. Didn't lift Saturday or Sunday because I was hanging out with my family. My last shot on Friday was in my left quad and it started to get pretty sore as Friday and Saturday went on but as of yesterday there's no pain at all, and I think im going to pin today just so I can keep my injections at Monday and Thursday because of how busy I am with school and labs every Tuesday. 

 Ive been taking 25mg's ED of dbol, and so far haven't really noticed a whole lot but im starting to look a little more full and can tell im starting to hold water. Im still trying to eat as much as possible so I can get between 4000-4500 cals a day. Im going to do delts tonight after im done with class so ill update more this evening. Later.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 21, 2005)

Needing a break from campus food, I went and got some Sonic for lunch. Had a double cheeseburger, tatertots and a cherry-limeade. Damn it was some good shit.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 21, 2005)

Just shot on the inside of my right quad with no problems at all. I heavily favor quad shots as opposed to glute. After eating my sonic, I got hungry about 2 hours later and had 2 pb&j sandwiches and a can of tuna. Im going to lift tonight around 9:30 after I get a few hours of studying done, so ill post my routine after I lift.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 21, 2005)

It might have been asked, but are you going to be taking before pictures?


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 21, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> It might have been asked, but are you going to be taking before pictures?


 Yeah, I already have. Just haven't loaded them up yet, but hopefully ill do that some time this week.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 22, 2005)

Did a quick shoulder workout last night, because im still busy as hell with school this week, but im starting to feel a lot more full and feel a lot more pumped. Took about 50mcg's of T3 this morning, which was a nice energy boost. For breakfast I had a sausage egg and cheese biscuit, 1 cup of grits, 3 doughnuts and 2 cups of apple juice, and im eating a trioplex bar right now. My quad is a little sore from my injection yesterday but its nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Mags (Feb 23, 2005)

Good luck with it all, will be good to see the B4 an dafter shots. Hope the injections keep going smoothly. I'll be bricking it when I have to do my first shot. So you think quads will be better for shooting than glutes? Before I go, can I pick your brains

1. what is T3 ( apart from an arnie movie) and what's it for/do?

2.what's IBE ?

3. Can you shoot test and HCG in the same needle then?

Cheers. Good luck pal, hope you get good results, smash those muscles to bits!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 23, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> Good luck with it all, will be good to see the B4 an dafter shots. Hope the injections keep going smoothly. I'll be bricking it when I have to do my first shot. So you think quads will be better for shooting than glutes? Before I go, can I pick your brains
> 
> 1. what is T3 ( apart from an arnie movie) and what's it for/do?
> 
> ...


 I don't think shooting in quads are necessarily better than glutes, it's just much easier for me because with quads I can sit down and look at what im doing, and steady my hand as opposed to glutes where the angle is awkward and I tend to start to cock the needle to the side a little bit because pushing 2 cc's of oil through a 25g pin takes a little time. T3 is liothyronine Sodium and im using it to keep my bf down. This is my first time using T3 and didn't know that much about it, but I found out it should only be used while on cycle, and so far it gives me a great energy boost in the morning. IBE is the research chemical company that make my T3 and adex. Theoretically you could shoot test and HCG in the same needle, but the amount of HCG you shoot is very small, unless you add more bacteriostatic water, so it's better just to pre-load the HCG amps into diabetic pins, and inject subQ, like your belly fat.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 23, 2005)

Last night I ate taco hell, which was some good shit. Before that I did shoulders and traps and im really starting to get good pumps from the dbol, and actually looking more vascular in my arms. My right quad was sore at the injection site all day today for some reason, but wasn't the day before, but it's not that bad. I just got out of a lab and ate 4 chili burritos, 2 cups of maccaroni and cheese, a cup of corn, 3 cups of sweet tea and im drinking a 40g protein drink right now. Im training arms tonight so ill post again after that.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 23, 2005)

Just got done doing biceps and triceps, and this was by far the best workout of my cycle so far. My arms feel full as shit, like they grew with every set, and my lifts are up a little bit, but I definitely feel a lot better. The crazy thing is the test and EQ haven't even kicked in yet, so I can't wait for that. My libido is through the roof, and I learned nothing in physics today because I was contemplating why the force of gravity had no effect on the perfect rack on the girl next to me, but my ability to perform is beginning to decrease so I'm going to start HCG pretty soon at 500iu E5D. I'm going to start posting my workouts on Friday just to give a little more detail, but now im going to get dinner. Later


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 27, 2005)

Been feeling like crap the whole weekend. Im not really sure what it is, but I feel like I have a head cold and have been tired all weekend. I did a shot into my left glute on Thursday and it started hurting like shit on Friday morning. I went to do legs on Friday night, but couldn't because of the pain from my injection, which pissed me off so I just left because i didn't feel like I was going to have a good workout. It's not hurting today though. I can tell im starting to hold a lot of water, and I feel bloated all the time, which is uncomfortable at times, and it looks like im putting on a lot of fat, but it might just be the bloat. My weight this evening was 192 so im starting to put on alot of weight. I might lift tonight but not sure yet.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 27, 2005)

Which physics are you taking.  You are lucky there are girls in there at all.  In most of my physics classes there were only two or three girls and none of them had racks.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 28, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Which physics are you taking. You are lucky there are girls in there at all. In most of my physics classes there were only two or three girls and none of them had racks.


 Im in classical physics which deals solely with Newton's Laws. Surprisingly there are a few hot chicks in my class, and some of them are asian. 

Finally my left glute is not hurting today, but my lower back is very sore for some reason. I also have been having shitty workouts for the past 3 days or so, but that may be because I have a cold. Im injecting later today, so ill update tonight. For breakfast I had a 4 egg omlette with ham, eggs, and mushrooms, a cup of cheese grits, 2 links of sausage, a cup of chocolate milk and 2 cups of apple juice. Im also really starting to feel fat because of the water im holding.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 1, 2005)

Did a shot yesterday in my right glute, and it's a little sore today. I can tell my weight is continuing to increase, and my performance at the gym is also starting to increase. My appetite has begun to go through the roof. Yesterday I ate lunch around 2:30 and had 1/4 of a chicken, a cup of corn, 2 cups of maccaroni and cheese, and 2 cups of sweet tea, and by 4 I was hungry as shit again, so I ate a shitload. I had 3 corn dogs, 2 Kelloggs breakfast bars, 2 of those Lays cracker packs, and 2 minibags of cheese-its. Im not lifting today because I have to write a formal lab report, but ill update again later tonight.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 3, 2005)

Everything is starting to feel better, and things are starting to kick in. Im up to about 196 lbs. right now, so thats 16lbs ive gained. My workouts feel incredible, and I have to make myself stop lifting because I don't get tired, and love how my muscles seem to swell up more with every lift. The only down side so far is that a lot of my pants don't fit very well anymore, but i don't give a shit. My appetite is still increasing. I don't know how many calories I ate yesterday but for breakfast I had my usual 4 egg omlette with ham, mushrooms and cheese, a cup of cheese grits, 2 cups of tater tots, a cup of chocolate milk and 2 cups of apple juice. For my 2nd meal I had 2 corn dogs, a pack of lays crackers, a kelloggs breakfast bar and a 40g protein drink, for lunch I had a quarter of a chicken, a cup of maccaroni and cheese, 2 cups of corn and 2 cups of sweet tea. My next meal was 2 up your mass protein bars, a pb&j sandwich and a 40g protein drink. Dinner I had 2 double cheeseburgers from burger king, a doughnut, a bananna and a 40g protein drink. After I lifted I had another protein drink and before bed I had 2.5 pb&j sandwiches. Started HCG yesterday at 500 iu and am doing another injection of test/EQ this evening. Ill try to update tonight, but ive got a biology exam tomorrow. Peace.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

Good ole' school diets, you gotta do what you can.

GL with the exam


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 4, 2005)

Well this has probably been the shittiest week of my entire life. I fucked up a physics lab because I used the wrong value for a constant, and now have to either do it over during spring break or take a zero, so needless to say im going to do it over the break. I had a botany midterm this morning on 9 chapters worth about 40% of my final grade, so all ive done for the past 10 days is study and lift, and since Tuesday literally all I did was go to class and study botany. I stayed up until 4 this morning studying, got up at 8 and studied right up until my test. Now I knew it was going to be an essay format, but I discovered a few surprises when I got my test.
 The fucking thing was ONE question that required a great amount of detal, and this question was probably meant for graduate students, and this was my question. "Describe the effects of auxin on transmembrane proton pumps leading to a decrease in pH inside a dicot plant cell and an increase in electronegativity according to the Acid Growth Hypothesis. Be specific, and feel free to use illustrations, graphs etc." Well this thing was supposed to be two pages long, and obviously I didn't know it well enough because my description was just shy of 1 page before I made 2 huge illustrations to take up the whole second page.

 Thank god it's spring break because im sick of school. I swear by the time I earn my chemistry degree, I will probably despise all forms of science. School sucks, bitches suck, all they want is a diamond ring and my soul. The only thing good right now is my cycle. Day in and day out my steroids unselfishly give me so much without expecting anything in return. Well im going to go sleep and relax for the rest of the day and ill update tonight after I lift. Peace


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 4, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Day in and day out my steroids unselfishly give me so much without expecting anything in return.


 Buy now, pay later.   

I didn't do as well in school while on cycle as I usually do. I think it was a matter of focus more than study time.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 4, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Buy now, pay later.
> 
> I didn't do as well in school while on cycle as I usually do. I think it was a matter of focus more than study time.


 I usually take adderall when studying for exams, so I have no problem focusing at all, im just sick of all the work I have to do just to stay caught up. I hate the feeling that literally all I do is study. I have no social life because of studying and because all my classes are early in the morning. Taking 3 laboratory sciences in 1 semester is not fun. Here at USC the business school is closed on Fridays, and all of my roommates are business majors so they go out and get fucked up as shit and bang hoes on Thursdays while I stay in studying. Ill pay someone $100 if they start calling in bombthreats to USC's School of Chemistry and BioChemistry every Friday.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 4, 2005)

hahaha, I like that sig Pirate


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 4, 2005)

Did legs tonight and everything was going great until my lower back cramped up real bad right after I got the bar off my shoulders. I couldn't even stand up straight, and couldn't do any more squats, but the pain has since subsided. Im hungry as shit so its time to eat a big meal and then chill for the night. peace


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 6, 2005)

Not really sure what has been up the past two days. I didn't lift yesterday and lifted today and had a shitty workout which was kind of disappointing because im coming into week 4 of my cycle and am hoping to see the test and EQ kick on big time pretty soon. I had a little discomfort in my right nipple all day today so I took 60mg's of nolva. My muscles also feel more smoothed over today than they have been but my appetite is still going strong. Im tired as shit so im going to bed early tonight. Im going hunting tomorrow so hopefully killing innocent animals all day tomorrow will help me feel better.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 7, 2005)

Boy after a long, stressful week, nothing feels better than fucking stuff up with guns. We went skeet shooting for a while, and I shot my new Winchester semi-auto 12 gauge for the first time, and found out it's a piece of shit, so I shot the rest of the day with a Remington pump, and nothing in the field was safe. I got bored once waiting for my brother to reload our skeet thrower so I went after a helpless crow that decided to fly within my sights, but unfortunately he was a little far away and the spread was to wide so he was spared this time.....now on to lifting.

Shot 300mg's of test and 300mg's of EQ this afternoon into my right quad and despite it being almost 2.5cc's of oil, I have no pain whatsoever, and my workout this evening was by far the best of my cycle yet. Did back, and not only did I get a great pump, but went up a good 12 lbs. in everything and just basically felt huge by the end of my workout. My appetite is continuing to grow. I ate 4 packs of lays crackers today in about 1.5 hours while hunting, and have had about 5 corndogs all day today on top of all the rest of the food ive had. My weight hasn't gone up in the past 3 days, but it's because I started taking 40mg's of nolva after I had a little pain in my left nipple, but no pain since then. I have what looks like a huge clump of stretchmarks on my left shoulder, but it's from the butt of my gun, but it still looks funny. i also shot 500 iu's of HCG this evening. Im off to eat my kill, or just eat some buffalo wings. Later


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 14, 2005)

Well I just got back from Spring Break last night and it was nice to have a relaxing week. I didn't lift Thurs. Fri. or Sat. which was also nice to have a break. I went home and had a physical just to see how I was doing. My blood work should be here in a few days but my blood pressure is normal, I have no testicular atrophy, and I had an EKG done and the doctor said I look completely fine. I told him everything I was on and the dosing, frequency, training split, diet etc. He told me I was obviously bloated and at 5' 11" I weigh 198lbs 6oz. He also told me to be careful with arimidex for some reason and told me it would be a better idea to take 20mg's of nolva EOD for the rest of the cycle than .5mg of arimidex EOD. Today is my last day of dbol and it will be missed, but im ready for things to really start shooting up with the test and EQ. Im going to do back tonight so ill update more this evening.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 15, 2005)

Shot in my right glute last night with no pain. 300mg's of test e, and 300mg's of EQ. My strength is starting to go up a great deal. My weight is at about 198-199 right now, which has slowed down due to a gyno scare so I was on 40mg's of nolva for a week, and will continue with 20mg's EOD for the rest of the cycle becuase my doctor said nolva was safer than adex. I still have lower back cramps, but they are starting to diminish, but for some reason I am having terrible shin splints whenever I walk up hill. I had to stop and sit down for a minute walking to class today because they hurt so bad, and ive never had this problem before so im not sure what it is. Yesterday was my last day of dbol so it sucks to stop that but im ready to lose some of this water. Ill post more after my workout tonight. peace


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 15, 2005)

does anyone read this thing? or is it a waste of time


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 15, 2005)

I read, but post some things pertaining to your lifts.  Possibly some pictures aswell.


----------



## IRONBXR (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes I read it.  I just registered to let you know.  KEEP it UP MAN!

  You have more guts than me,  I never could do it though I was called a lier for half of my life!     Some people don't relies how much genetics play a part in your body type no matter how hard you work out.  Do keep up on your daily reports.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I read, but post some things pertaining to your lifts. Possibly some pictures aswell.


 I already have some pics and as soon as I am not lazy Ill put them up, I swear. I will also start posting actual numbers when it comes to my lifts. Thanks for the input bros. Feel free to add more.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 18, 2005)

Well I finally got some pictures up in my gallery that I took last night, and ill post in full later this evening after im done with class for the day.


----------



## IRONBXR (Mar 29, 2005)

How are things going there?  How do you feel?  How are the gains going? You have'nt posted anything in here for a while.  I looked in your gallery and the pics look good, how about some before pics, got any?   

                              Lets hear it MAN!


----------



## yuyi (Mar 30, 2005)

bro, this was awesome, believe me it helped me understand and pick some stuff from your experience, it was a great idea to post stuff like this, some of your threads were very funnyy....


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 30, 2005)

well I guess since people have been reading this, ill start posting in it again. I've just gotten lazy lately. My weight is up to 206 as of yesterday, and my strength gains are still climbing. The uneasy feeling I had from holding so much water from the dbol is gone now, but the shitty thing is that ive had to buy new boxers and boxer briefs because my quads have gotten a lot bigger and I ripped a few pairs. I have one designated pair now for squat day after ripping 3 of my other pairs. Ill start updating regularly again, but im off to do shoulders for now.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 1, 2005)

I didn't lift last night because I went to watch the NIT championship and after the cocks won, got smashed as shit. Im real hungover today so I don't know if I will lift or not, and im going to the Carolina Cup tomorrow so no lifting but ill update more on Sunday if im still alive.


----------



## redspy (Apr 1, 2005)

Keep posting you lazy bastard!


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 4, 2005)

My hangover from the Carolina Cup has carried over for two days. What a wild time. I set a goal to drink two 5th's of Jim Beam throughout the day and did just that. Never saw a single horse race, but I did make out with a girl in a port-a-jon which I take great pride because imagine the cleanliness of the toilets after 70,000 inebriated college students have used them, then imagine the type of girl it takes to get busy in one. Ill post something related to my cycle later tonight. Peace


----------



## redspy (Apr 4, 2005)

How romantic.  You, her, and 100lbs of feces and urine.  You sure know how to make a girl feel special Goldcock.  Please don't post any pictures of this special girl.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 4, 2005)

hey bro, it was her idea. We were standing in line because they were long as shit, i was enjoying my burbon and coke, and this guy and girl next to us went in together, and she said "we should do that" so I was down, but she let me piss first so that was the cool part.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 4, 2005)

You drink while on cycle?


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 4, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> You drink while on cycle?


 Just this once, because the Carolina Cup is a co-ed panty dropper where hot chicks get dressed up, get hammered, then put dongs in various holes of their bodies. This was actually the first weekend that Ive done any sort of partying while on cycle, because of the Cup and before that the cocks won the NIT championship. I just got done doing legs, and ill post the workout tomorrow.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 4, 2005)

I would like to hear more about the effects you are getting from the EQ, specifically with regard to whether or not you think it has been helpful in gaining more mass.  Also can you tell if it has a really strong appetite increasing effect for you? And if it has a positive effect on your joints.

Like sox, I wouldn't mind seeing the strength progression over the cycle as well as bodyweight and measurement changes.  One concise summary post would be all that is needed to gauge progress.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 6, 2005)

I know I promised to update in full a few days ago, but this has been one long shitty week and it's only Wednesday, but I promise a big update tomorrow. I posted a few more pictures in my gallery, and ill post more this weekend. Sorry for the laziness but ill catch up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2005)

good pictures, looking big.


----------



## JD123 (Apr 8, 2005)

Just read your cycle journal, lookin' big man.

Is this your first cycle?

Keep postin' your progress. This kind of thing helps motivate a lot of people, myself included. Also, I'd like to do a cycle myself in the future and I have a lot to learn about gear and pct so this helps.

Later.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 11, 2005)

Alright I'm finally going to get this thing back up to date and keep at it through PCT. Well I got lazy with it because no one reads this thing then I got slammed with school work, but I have a little free time this afternoon so Ill do a big update. First off, ive been busy as shit with school work and trying to solidify an internship in a lab for this summer, which is beginning to be a pain in the ass, but hopefully it will all work out.
 Now on to the good shit. Due to the fact that I have a bunch of extra test and since I won't run vetgrade gear my next cycle, I decided to up the test to 600mg's a week, and am still running EQ at 600 a week. I cut out glute shots all together because I only have 2 injections a week and when your shooting 2ml's of oil, holding that position that long can be a pain in the ass literally, so Im doing just quad injections now and have had no problems at all. Im still eating a shitload, so this is just an overview of what my diet looks like, but it varies day to day.
Breakfast:
 4 egg omlette with ham/sausage cheese and mushrooms
 2 cups of cheese grits
 2 cups of hashbrowns
 2 doughnuts or 2 sausage links
 3 cups of grapejuice and a little carton of milk
 Meal 2:
 Usually a 45g protein shake with 500cals and 2 hardboiled eggs
 Meal 3:
 3 corndogs, 2 pb&j sandwiches, 40g protein shake 
Meal 4:
 One half of a rotisserie chicken, 1.5 cups of cottage cheese with peaches, 1 cup of corn, 2 corndogs and 2 cups of sweet tea.
 Meal 5:
 A 45g 500cal protein shake and 2 eggs and a protein bar
 Meal 6:
 2 grilled chicken breasts, 2 eggs, asparagus, mashed potatoes and water.
 Meal 7 and sometimes 8:
 3 corndogs, 45g protein shake, 2 cups of cottage cheese and a nutty buddy.
 I also usually have a shake before dinner, but my diet does vary day to day depending on my schedule and what they are serving on campus........


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 11, 2005)

Im doing my injections on Monday/Thursdays, so I shoot today, but will do it later. I had a gyno scare last week, so I have decided to add 20mg's of nolva EOD for the rest of the cycle. I am continuing to use HCG at 500iu E5D and have had no problems with performance or libido. My libido is still rather high, which is surprising because I was expecting it to drop but it hasn't. 
  My weight is still holding at around 208-210, and im trying to get it up to hopefully 215 by the end of the cycle. I have a month left on it, but getting to 215 might be quite a stretch. My lifts have continued to increase, and my vascularity is up due to the EQ. I have great pumps when I lift, and love the feeling of doing arms because I feel so big. My greatest gains have probably been either chest or back. As you can see from the pictures in my gallery, my back has gotten a bit bigger in the past few weeks, but I have been hitting back very hard.
 The past few weeks ive had a very sharp pain in my palms when benching so i've decided to take it a little easy but this is a general overview of my flat bench;
 warmup:
 8 x 135
 10 x 135
 after that I do,
 8 x 185
 8 x 225
 6 x 255
 4 x 285, and haven't gone up from there because of the pain in my palms, but hopefully this week i'll be able to go higher so I can see what happens when I go for 300. 
 I have also seen not only the strength in my legs go up, but the definition as well, and I don't get the lower back cramps during squats that I used to, which makes it easier to go heavy, and im going to be hitting my legs harder for the rest of my cycle, but this is a general overivew of squats;
 Warmup:
 135 x 15
 135 x 15
 then I do,
 225 x12
 315 x 10
 385 x 8
 405 x 6 and after that I usually go to hack squats, or leg presses then seated extentions and calf raises etc. but ill post my specifics after my workouts this week. 
 Even though my weight is holding rather steady, my strength continues to go up, and it seems like im dropping in body fat, but hopefully I can continue to gain a little more weight through the end. Im going to clean up my diet a little for the last few weeks but still eat a lot, and will probably add T3 for the last few weeks. I was taking it in the beginning but couldn't handle the sweats during class so I dropped it. I would sweat my ass off in class when it was 55 degrees outside and people would think I was smoking crystalmeth or something, but now that im almost done with class ill add it in. I plan to run nolva/clen for PCT and begin cutting about a month after PCT is done, but haven't completely figured out all my PCT plans yet. Well this is all I can think of right now but if anyone has any questions feel free to ask, and ill continue to update more. Later...


----------



## IRONBXR (Apr 11, 2005)

Good update.  Looking good, keep it up


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2005)

Great update, thats alot of corndogs there.. hashbrowns, doughnuts?  I am assuming this is your diet only while on cycle or is college going to be hell for me when I get there, ha.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Great update, thats alot of corndogs there.. hashbrowns, doughnuts? I am assuming this is your diet only while on cycle or is college going to be hell for me when I get there, ha.


 The only reason im eating like this is because im on cycle, ill clean it up big time after PCT. It's hard to find nutritional campus food, but it can be done. The shittiest thing is just finding stuff to eat when places are open. I don't know about most schools, but here the campus hours suck big time, which is why I usually eat off campus.


----------



## IRONBXR (Apr 19, 2005)

Been a week there Capt. how are things going?


----------

